# Подскажите кто знает



## sashasoleigr (7 Сен 2018)

Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста. Какой аккордеон лучше по звучанию и качеству? Weltmeister stella или  Weltmeister Diana? Спасибо


----------



## ugly (7 Сен 2018)

ИМХО, монопениссуально, и то и другое ширпотреб (учебный/любительский класс), да ещё и довольно старый. Тут больше от состояния зависит, чем от модели.
Кстати, Стелл было несколько модификаций, немного отличающихся даже внешне.


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Сен 2018)

Диана по времени начиналась при Стелле, заканчивалась при Метеорах и Каприсах. Некий переходный агрегат.  По идее- Дианы помоложе и посвежее.  Звук ничем не отличается, но авторы наконец-то отошли от стелловского кубизма в дизайне, одно это уже приятно...


----------



## sashasoleigr (7 Сен 2018)

ugly писал:


> ИМХО, монопениссуально, и то и другое ширпотреб (учебный/любительский класс), да ещё и довольно старый. Тут больше от состояния зависит, чем от модели.
> Кстати, Стелл было несколько модификаций, немного отличающихся даже внешне.
> 
> А консона получше будет? Ищу ученику хочет идти в училище, а я сам баянист - не очень углублялся раньше в модели акордеонов. Спасибо огромное


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Сен 2018)

Консона по сути имеет узлы те же, и элементная база та же.   Но в них есть намёк на НЕпионерское назначение, ибо в отличие от упомянутых выше аккордеонов, все Консоны четырёхголосые, и в новом виде в магазине стоили чуть дороже).


----------



## ugly (7 Сен 2018)

В училище с готовым аккордеоном? Выборку разве не требуют?


----------



## MikhailOlegovich (8 Сен 2018)

ugly писал:


> В училище с готовым аккордеоном? Выборку разве не требуют?


Это зависит от ученика. Есть такие которым до выборки как до луны.


----------



## sashasoleigr (12 Сен 2018)

ugly писал:


> В училище с готовым аккордеоном? Выборку разве не требуют?


Требуют, но возможности нет. Семья бедная. Ищем для начала хотя бы полный.


----------



## vev (12 Сен 2018)

*sashasoleigr*,

Вы б размер возможностей раскрыли. Тогда разговор будет более предметным


----------



## ugly (12 Сен 2018)

На e-bay иногда встречаются прямодечники с выборкой (двух-четырех голосые).

Видел Метеор с выборкой от Рубина, вот эстрадный двухголосый инструмент: https://www.ebay.com/itm/TITANO-PALMER-HUGHES-CONVERTOR-IDEAL-ACCORDION-ACCORDIAN
-18-5-8-IN-KEYBOARD/223118445075?hash=item33f2e54a13:g:69EAAOSwoj9bDazP

Но это заочная покупка, со всеми рисками.


----------

